# GB15 vs GB10



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

So my original plan for a AF GB 3 way fell on its face when neither the GB25 or GB40 fit in the desired location. I had purchased the GB10s for use in the sail panels but now if I'm relegated to a 2 way front stage and I better going with the slightly larger GB15s be beneficial. 

These will be on axis and Helix DSP Pro for processing 

Thanks all


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

The GB15 is the larger of the 2 and if going a 2-way, the GB15 would be a better option because of its ability to play lower than the GB10.


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

That's what I was thinking. 1.8k crossed over on the GB15 vs 2.5k with the GB10


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

The GB15 is the next tweeter I want to buy. I already have pods for them. I would start off with a crossover point around 2100 and see how that sound.


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

I'll try that, thanks. Just was going off their recommendation of 1.8k at 12db as a lowest xover point


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Actually 1.8 might work pretty well.
Take a look at post #4 and #5. 
Bing did a build with the GB60 and GB15 in the below link. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...man-gt4-simple-sq-mosconi-af-audiomobile.html


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Where are you trying to put a gb25 that it won't fit? That's a VERY compact mid.


----------



## cms983 (Jul 11, 2015)

captainobvious said:


> Where are you trying to put a gb25 that it won't fit? That's a VERY compact mid.


I'm sure I could've been more creative, but using the supplied mounting hardware, my pillar pods were fairly large

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

That's a bummer. It's an excellent performing mid. I'd make an effort to try to fit them, even if you have to get creative with mounting


----------



## cms983 (Jul 11, 2015)

It was definitely worth it. I'd encourage everyone considering them to spend the time making them fit anywhere they could. 

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

I may eventually make pods for them, then I'll just cross the GB15s higher


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

I have actually used both the GB15 and GB10 and I ABSOLUTELY LOVED BOTH OF THEM. I am currently running the GB10, it was just a better fit for my tweeter location. I crossed the GB15 at 2.1K and the GB10 2.8 and they both flat out SINGED!! If i had a choice between the two, I would probably go with the GB15, just because u can cross them a little lower, but believe me you can't go wrong with either of them!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

gumbeelee said:


> I have actually used both the GB15 and GB10 and I ABSOLUTELY LOVED BOTH OF THEM. I am currently running the GB10, it was just a better fit for my tweeter location. I crossed the GB15 at 2.1K and the GB10 at 2.8 and they both flat out SINGED!! If I had a choice between the two, I would probably go with the GB15, just because u can cross them a little lower, but believe me you can't go wrong with either of them!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'd weigh the decision against three primary aspects: 
1) Mating to the GB60
2) Off-axis response 
3) Install necessity (do you want to hide it, will the bigger one make you use a less optimal location, etc)

None of these stand on their own IN CAR AUDIO because how you choose to install the driver will change everything. You need to understand how the install impacts what happens in the car. 

For example, if you have to install both tweeters off-axis across the pillar, the polar response is certainly a factor because tweeters beam like all other speakers do and what they do as beaming intensifies will impact what you hear. In general, aiming toward the opposite side with a pillar install 'lights up' reflections off the windshield more than it does the nearside windows BUT the degree at which this happens varies by how the speaker beams. Higher frequencies on a larger driver are more directional... that could work both for you and against you depending on your car and preferences (all car audio is a tradeoff). You will have higher crosstalk by aiming across the cabin but less stage asymmetry because there's little reflected off the driver's side window. If you were to install these on the sail panels on axis then you would have less crosstalk but potentially more stage skew to the nearside in which case a lower beaming point may be preferred. 

Then there's the matter of how the installation location will impact the lower end... if you shoe-horn the tweeter between the corners at the dash then you'll get a loading effect when naturally boosts the lower end of the response... so where you may have wanted to cross the tweeter at 2khz, now you'll want to cross it at 2khz to help lower the 'gain' of the tweeter below this point. Sails experience some loading as well but all this is dependent on the actual car/installation. My sail location may load differently than another's. In this case, you could possibly use the gb10 if you're installing them in a location that helps load the lower end but if not then the gb15 might be better. 

Here's real-world measurements I did in my car using scanspeak d3004 tweeters at the dash/windshield corner, sail off-axis and sail @ 15 degrees. Crossover was at 2500hz 24dB IIRC. I overlaid the raw, 'anechoic' response in black so I could see just how these different install locations changed the raw driver response:














The truth is this stuff can be as complex or as simple as you want to make it. I could tell you to just use the gb15 but I don't know the other aspects... and it's entirely possible the gb10 would work better for your specific install.


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

The GB15s are gonna be I think a tad too big for the sail panels. So my other option is to make a speaker adapter and put them in the factory tweeter location on the dash. Either way they will be getting 150w each via a JL HD600/4


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

ErinH said:


> I'd weigh the decision against three primary aspects:
> 1) Mating to the GB60


What do you mean by this?


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

m249saw said:


> What do you mean by this?


He means the GB15, being larger, can play lower to better mate with the GB60. The GB10 should be crossed at or above 2,500Hz, which means there would be a little gap in the frequency response when used in a two-way with the GB60. So if going with a two-way setup, the GB15 is the tweeter to use.


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks, that's what I figured since that's why AF recommends the 15 if you aren't doing a 3 way. The thought of $800 midbasses has me cringing


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

dgage said:


> He means the GB15, being larger, can play lower to better mate with the GB60. The GB10 should be crossed at or above 2,500Hz, which means there would be a little gap in the frequency response when used in a two-way with the GB60. So if going with a two-way setup, the GB15 is the tweeter to use.



I believe he means more than that. 

Just being larger doesn't mean a tweeter will be a better choice with that mid. He listed quite a few considerations there that make a difference with respect to which one to choose. If you read through the info I think what Erin was getting at is that the decision on which to use depends entirely on your application and install and how that affects the response of either tweeter. He posted the graph pointing out that the install is a critical factor because of this. Take a look at what happened to the response when he used the tweeter in the dash corner location- there was significantly more output below 4K from loading. In his vehicle, if this was the location chosen, then a _*larger *_tweeter (with naturally more low treble freq extension/output will potentially exacerbate this even further- and then you have to consider that the larger tweeter will begin beaming sooner as well over the smaller diameter tweeter which affects your off axis response higher in frequency. 
In addition, it's good to consider the polar response of the mid and either tweeter option to see how they best align in your install.

That's why it's good to try testing in the manner that he did to see how different locations will affect the response. It takes some time, but it's well worth the effort.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Finally pull the trigger on a pair of GB15. Already have the aluminum pods for these. Can't wait to get these installed.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

think you made a wise choice, I can live with no 18/20 extention to get the lower fs and response of the gb15 anyday


----------

